# Nero BurnRights Problem!



## jeagz

I've been using Nero ever since....But now for the 1st time that I want to burn a DvD's, and I get this message:

"Please ask your system administrator to give you permission to write
CDs/DVDs. This can be done using control panel applications "Nero
BurnRights". The tool is already installed on this PC."

I am the 'Administrator". In fact the PC is only set up as Administrator
only, no users. no nothing.

I went through the steps in Control Panel, but still gets the same message. and i reformat my pc still the same message

Please Help


----------



## berted

jeagz said:


> I've been using Nero ever since....But now for the 1st time that I want to burn a DvD's, and I get this message:
> 
> "Please ask your system administrator to give you permission to write
> CDs/DVDs. This can be done using control panel applications "Nero
> BurnRights". The tool is already installed on this PC."
> 
> I am the 'Administrator". In fact the PC is only set up as Administrator
> only, no users. no nothing.
> 
> I went through the steps in Control Panel, but still gets the same message. and i reformat my pc still the same message
> 
> Please Help



Same problem I got. Even when I reformatted and reinstall windows XP,it still keep on coming back... Expert advice needed


----------



## lubo4444

Hey guys i did some research and that's what i found.

First you have to download Nero Burnrights. Which you can download from here:

http://download.cnet.com/BurnRights/3000-2646_4-10546323.html

Also i found a guide how to install and configure Nero Burnrights:

http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2007/01/30/nero-burnrights-installing-and-configuring.html


----------



## tremmor

if your already a admin i would not see nero burnrights as a fix. 
you may want to go here http://www.nero.com/enu/support-downloads.html
         tools and utilities / clean tool for your ver.  then clean install.  funny things sometime happen even if you reinstall and not wipe. like occurrences of same issues you had before.


----------



## lawson_jl

What OS are we talking about here guys XP, Vista or Windows 7?  I'd like to help but which OS your using make a big differnce.  Nero has really dropped the ball in the last few versions IMO.  I always seemed to get the bug where when you added tracks to an Audio CD to burn it would only put them in alphabetical order not track order no matter what you did.  I even tried CD Burner XP for awhile, it worked beyond that I don't really care for it.  I do however have and like my version of Nero 7 Essentials.  I have Windows 7 now which pretty much gets rid of the need for 3rd party burning utlities.  Windows 7 will even make a DVD-Video disc from avi or other formats.


----------

